# feeling like my clinic has abandoned me :(



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi there, little bit of a back story , had a hycosy done on the 9th of october 2012, received my results on the 17th of october or thereabouts. everything seemed normal. which to me was obviously a relief, although i wasnt sure they had looked into it properly as during the test there was a couple of small problems which i feel should have been addressed. also received an appointment through the post for the 18th of october 2012, unfortunately my little dog took seriously unwell the night before and i had to make an emergency vets appointment, so couldnt attend, on the day of the appointment i phone up to re-arrange for another day, all fine andd well. then about 5 - 10 minutes later i received a call, the receptionist told me there had been some mistake made, my original appointment for the 18th was a double booking for the hycosy and i would no longer be needing it, so i was to wait for my results from the hycosy to come through. 

as i say i got my results either the day before or a few days after, so i waited and waited for an appointment to speak to my specialist as happened every other time. i didnt get one through. 

today is the 9th of january 2013 and after being sick of waiting i phones the clinic, to ask to be booked in to speak to my consultant. the receptionist then asked me why i wanted to see him ( which tbh i thought was none of her business) i told her simply i wanted to speak to him to see what was going to happen next, if i would get any other tests and to discuss the results of my hycosy. she then asked what other tests i was looking to get, which i explained to her that i couldnt remember the name but i thought it was called a lap and dye, which had been previously discussed, i was told due to medical reasons i couldnt get it but that i wanted to re- discuss it to see if we could make it a viable option. to which she then very rudely told me, no sorry you wont be getting that you got your hycosy and they are basically the same thing!! now i understand they were both for checking the fallopian tubes but as im not happy with my all clear result of the hycosy i wanted to see if i could get it done just to make sure. she then told me she could not make me an appointment but she would leave a note for my specialist, and its up to him to contact me. 

maybe im being a little over-sensitive but i just feel like because all my tests have came back clear, that they are just dumping my case ( though i have been trying on and off for a period of time spanning 8 years so clearly considering im only 23 something is not quite right!) 
she seemed very rude and obnoxious and i cant help but wonder if she had the right to go into my personal and confidential case like that over the phone. as far as i was aware receptionists didnt have the qualifications my specialist does or he wouldnt be called a specialist! 

it has left me very upset all day now and i just dont know what to do, tbh i feel quite disgusted at the way she treatedme, even my mum and dp were shocked!  sorry this has been such a long message, i just didnt know where else to turn to about it. im so frightened that they are going to tell me because all my tests seem to be clear, that there appears there is nothing wrong with me that they are going to leave it at that,, i was looking for answers and well..... i havent got any and i am so disappointed with the scottish health service. i would go privately but both my dp and i are on benefits atm and there is no way we could afford to go privately.


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi,

The process should be that both yourself and your partner have the necessary tests. Once these have been done, then you should be called back to discuss plan of action. Even if they couldn't find any problems, this would be deemed "unexplained" but you should be still offered treatment.
I haven't heard of anyone just having a couple of tests, and then being left as the results were normal.

Regardless of if you do need a lap and dye, you still need to have an appointment with your clinic to discuss the results of your previous tests and to set a plan of action.

The best advice I would have for anyone, regardless of which clinic they are with, is to stay on the ball with everything. Call the clinic as as often as you can to get your appointments, if they say they will call you back, give it a day then get back onto them. They are all so busy and it's so easy to be "forgotten".

Good luck - you will get there in the end x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks for your reply dandanxx at least now i know im nt just being oover sensitive, that the treatment i recieved from the receptionist isnt right, the biggest problem iv had with them is when i first attended the clinic, not long after it my relationship broke down, and he left, so my specialist said i could still get the tests, but no longer able to have treatment, but a few months ago i started seeing someone new, someone iv known for a very long time and because he was aware of my problems we decided not to waste any time, so i really want to see my specialist int he hope that he might consider taking us on a couple of months earlier than the usual - ttc for 1 year thing, given my recent history. at the very least to discus my dp getting a Sa done, and maybe discuss what options will be open for us in the future should we find ourselves still having trouble conceiving in a few months time. 

i will however be putting in a complaint about the treatment i recieved from his receptionists as i really dont think it was her business to discuss my private business over the phone, she shouldnt even have had access to such confidential information. 

im going to give him a week and then phone back. might phone on monday, i think that is plenty of time for him to get in touch. 

xx


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your break up.
That might be a problem for you for now, as they would like you to be trying for at least a year. Are you sure the problem ls with yourself? It maybe that your ex had a low count, so you may be able to conceive naturally with your new partner? 

x


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi temptress

You are not being over senstive!

You could ask your partner to go to his own GP and find out if they would be willing to help out in referals for SA.

the scottish health service does seem to be a bit of a joke, im in aberdeen. 

Phone them again and ask for the complains procedure that they follow or ask them to send you all the forms.  If they dont do that then go into ANY hospital and ask for them there. they are usually on green paper.  This tends to make them sit up and take notice!

The worst the clinic can say is you dont currently meet criteria with new parter and the 1 yr ttc. Doesnt hurt to ask!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

dandanxx : im about 80 percent sure that the problem is with me, my ex wasnt the first partner i had tried with, when i was a few years younger i had been dating an older man who wanted children so we had started ttc, but after about a year i had realised exactly how much of a mistake that was and broke of the relationship ( i was only 17/1 then i was in the relationship with my ex, who after over a year of trying we went to the gp and we were referred to this clinic, and we had no luck there. the stress of everything caused my ex to develop a bad case of depression which eventually led to the break down of our relationship.... things were just too hard.  but me and my new partner are hoping that the reasons for the past were so i could find him as we truely do believe thats what we have both been waiting for. so we remain hopeful though at times its hard. 

tazza_uk  i think that will have to be exactly what we do, though i was unsure if the gp could set up the SA, im in glasgow and he did live in edinburgh but moved through here to be with me, especially after we decided to start ttc, were planning on going down and getting hi signed up with a gp at the start of next week, so we will be sure to ask them about it when we are there. 
your right about the scottish health servie though it is a complete joke, sometimes it feels like they dont know what their doing one department to the next, which does no good for anybody! 
im going to give the clinic a call on monday and see whats happening though this time i plan on being stubborn if asked the nature of the appointment they will be told it is private and confidential which is why i wish to make an appointment with the specialist, as i still feel the receptionist had no place to discuss my case over the phone. 
i do know that there is a high chance they wont take us on board for treatment, untill we meet the 1 yr ttc mark, which i understand and accept, but i still need to speak with the specialist, about my dp SA and my hycosy results, as there were problems during the hycosy which i feel have not been addressed and my test result of normal may be wrong, im no specialist but without going into details, getting the test proved extremely difficult and there was a time scale of about 2 mins between the ink showin in my right fallopian tube to my left, so to me that would say something must have caused the left one to take so long?? 

thank you ladies you have settled my mind so much on this issue and i know now that i do need to push forward with this and not stand down, you have both been a fantastic help. lots of love and babydust to you both xxxxx


----------

